# Tra i tuoi amici ci sono più maschi o femmine?



## Starletta

Tra i tuoi amici ci sono più maschi o femmine?

Come formulare una risposta breve senza menzionare i sessi? (Tra i miei amici ci sono ugualmente donne e uomini) Qua _entrambi_ non va bene. Forse_ sia questi che quelli_?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Starletta.
Non ho capito, scusa, non vuoi dire 'maschi' e 'femmine' o neanche 'sessi'? Perché nel primo caso 'entrambi' andrebbe bene (Ne ho di entrambi i sessi).


----------



## frugnaglio

Altrettanti.
(Altrettanti di questi e di quelli / degli uni e degli altri)


----------



## bearded

Io suggerirei :  _ce n'è in pari numero._


----------



## hitomi_85

"In quantità uguale".


----------



## Pat (√2)

Simile a hitomi_85: _in egual misura_.

A essere sincera io direi "tanti uguale", ma non sono certa che sia italiano doc


----------



## fedeeffe

Paro paro


----------



## frugnaglio

“Sì.”


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve a tutti! Scusate, l'avverbio _indifferentemente _lo vedete sbagliato in questo contesto?

S.V


----------



## bearded

Salve, Sempervirens
Poiché richiedi un parere:   non lo vedrei ''sbagliato'', però inappropriato nel contesto sì.  Per me 'indifferentemente' significa 'in modo indifferente', cioè in modo uguale e non in numero uguale.
''Tra i tuoi amici ci sono più maschi o più femmine? Indifferentemente''.  E' comprensibile, intendiamoci, ma io non lo direi. Io direi ''in ugual numero''.
Ecco un uso secondo me corretto di 'indifferentemente': uomini e donne sono stati considerati indifferentemente abili alla guida.


----------



## lorenzos

Tra i tuoi amici ci sono più maschi o femmine?
Tanti uguale (come suggerito da Pat #6)
Preferisci avere amici maschi o femmine?
Indifferentemente (mi è indifferente).


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, bearded man! Commento apprezzato. Peccato! Ero come convinto che nel caso specifico all'avverbio _indifferentemente _facesse riferimento il numero degli amici di sesso maschile e femminile; indifferentemente (nel numero); senza differenze di numero.

Mah, si vede che devo aver preso una cantonata. 

P.S Il verbo che regge l'avverbio è naturalmente quello espresso nella domanda: esserci.  Ma ora che ci penso ... _'Ce ne sono indifferentemente' _non mi suona per niente bene_._

S.V


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Preferisci avere amici maschi o femmine?
> Indifferentemente (mi è indifferente).




Però ''tanti uguale'' per me non è buon Italiano.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded man said:


> ''tanti uguale'' per me non è buon Italiano.


Ciao Bearded, il buon italiano è quello scritto o quello parlato?
Posso dire che una domanda come "Tra i tuoi amici ci sono più maschi o femmine?" la posso trovare solo in un questionario statistico, assieme a "Tra i maschi quanti possiedono una smart tv?".
Nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni nessuno, credo, la formulerebbe in questo modo ma chiederebbe: "Tu hai più amici maschi o femmine?" così come chiederebbe "Hai più libri di saggistica o romanzi?" e non "Tra i tuoi libri vi sono più saggi o romanzi?"
Quindi, nel questionario risponderei o barrerei la casella "Uguali", a voce direi forse "tanti uguale", anche se non sono toscano.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Lorenzos
Il fatto è che a mio parere (sottolineo a mio parere) ''tanti uguale'' non è buon Italiano né scritto né parlato. Si dirà forse in qualche regione a me ignota... Sono proprio curioso di leggere cosa ne pensano gli altri amici del Forum.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> Ciao, Lorenzos
> Il fatto è che a mio parere (sottolineo a mio parere) ''tanti uguale'' non è buon Italiano né scritto né parlato. Si dirà forse in qualche regione a me ignota... Sono proprio curioso di leggere cosa ne pensano gli altri amici del Forum.



Credo che tutti coloro che sanno parlare italiano condividano la tua opinione, anche la persona che per prima ha suggerito questa espressione.


----------



## Necsus

Be', io avevo chiesto a Starletta, all'inizio di questo thread, di esplicitare quello che voleva sapere, perché la frase in questione non mi pareva francamente costruita in modo molto regolare, né la domanda relativa mi risultava molto chiara. Non essendo ancora stato specificato nient'altro, ha senso ipotizzare delle risposte che rischiano di sembrare sintatticamente ancor più inaccettabili? Perché devo dire che a mio avviso difficilmente, almeno nel linguaggio quotidiano, dovrebbe capitare di sentire una successione di domanda/risposta (multipla) come quelle emerse dal thread:

_Tra i tuoi amici ci sono più maschi o femmine?_
- Altrettanti.
- Ce n'è in pari numero.
- In quantità uguale.
- Tanti uguale.
- Paro paro.
- Indifferentemente.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Necsus, credo che siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che la domanda non è stata formulata nella migliore maniera possibile.

A mio parere la domanda rimane tuttavia comprensibile, visto che le risposte ruotano tutte attorno allo stesso concetto.

Ma, giustamente, il forum con i suoi collaboratori se divulgano un buon italiano, magari canonico e con poco di fantasioso, è tutto a pro degli studenti. 

S.V


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Semper. Saranno pure tutti d'accordo, ma non mi pare che qualcuno l'abbia detto, tranne Lorenzos nel post 14. 
E le risposte fornite a una domanda non formulata correttamente saranno inevitabilmente anch'esse non corrette, a chi potrebbero essere utili?


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Semper. Saranno pure tutti d'accordo, ma non mi pare che qualcuno l'abbia detto, tranne Lorenzos nel post 14.
> E le risposte fornite a una domanda non formulata correttamente saranno inevitabilmente anch'esse non corrette, a chi potrebbero essere utili?



Necsus, se mi posso permettere di parlare per me, la domanda , anche se non formulata al meglio, rimane per me una frase grammaticale che se impostata come domanda, come nel caso specifico, è suscettibile della mia modesta attenzione, e conseguentemente di modeste e relativamente competenti risposte. Ripeto, parlo del mio  caso. Ergo la domanda, sebbene la si giudichi non formulata correttamente, ha una qualche utilità  per il sottoscritto.  

S.V


----------



## Necsus

Capisco, SV. A mio avviso invece sarebbe (più) utile avere delle risposte a una domanda formulata correttamente, o quantomeno corredata da chi l'ha posta di un contesto che ne motivi la formulazione sintatticamente inusuale.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded man said:


> Però ''tanti uguale'' per me non è buon Italiano.


Eppure almeno una fonte autorevole ne ammette la correttezza:
_E importante far capire che i segni nello scaffale non conservano  nessuna caratteristica degli oggetti che rappresentano [eccetto quella  di essere '*tanti uguale*'l_
http://www.centroalbertomanzi.it/se-...parte7_fd3.pdf
e lo usa qualche scrittore
_"Oh! Il campanile è cresciuto! C’era il segno lì, è cresciuto il campanile». La sera dopo il miracolo si ripete, e poi ancora e ancora. Ma il campanaro aveva notato che i gradini, dentro la torre, erano sempre *tanti uguale*._
http://www.alessandrianews.it/cultu...te-che-paese-s-allungo-campanile-30435_p.html
e giornalista
_Dice il saggio… E’ finito il carnevale ma di motivi per divertirsi ce ne sono *tanti uguale*… _
http://www.viterbooggi.eu/news/dj-francesco-ospite-del-theatrò_22862.htm
...ma non è mai troppo tardi per ricredersi.


----------



## bearded

> Lorenzos: ...non è mai troppo tardi per ricredersi <

Evidentemente si tratta di un'espressione usata ogni tanto in Italia.  Non lo sapevo, e ho imparato qualcosa.


----------



## Necsus

lorenzos said:


> ...ma non è mai troppo tardi per ricredersi.


L'affermazione mi auguro possa valere per tutti. 


> _E importante far capire che i segni nello scaffale non conservano nessuna caratteristica degli oggetti che rappresentano [eccetto quella di essere '*tanti uguale*']._


Gli apici tra cui è richiusa l'espressione suggeriscono inevitabilmente la sottolineatura di una sua non correttezza (sintattica). Probabilmente è quella che veniva usata dai bambini in questione.


> _"Oh! Il campanile è cresciuto! C’era il segno lì, è cresciuto il campanile». La sera dopo il miracolo si ripete, e poi ancora e ancora. Ma il campanaro aveva notato che i gradini, dentro la torre, erano sempre *tanti uguale*._


Qui oltre a essere presumibilmente un'espressione di uso regionale, visto che si tratta di _racconti popolari del Novese e dell'Ovadese, _io leggo chiaramente "erano sempre *lo stesso numero* (*di prima*)", che non è il significato che si vorrebbe darle in risposta alla domanda di Starletta.


> _Dice il saggio… E’ finito il carnevale ma di motivi per divertirsi ce ne sono *tanti uguale*… _


E qui oltre al probabile uso regionale e alla caratteristica di citazione fittizia ("Dice il saggio…") c'è la forzatura per la rima tra _carnevale _e _uguale._ E il significato è chiaramente "ce ne sono* comunque/lo stesso tanti*".

Questi sono gli _esempi ad hoc_ a cui mi riferivo altrove: cercati in fonti che non hanno certo nell'attendibilità la loro caratteristica principale o adattati/costruiti artatamente per dimostrare una propria tesi in contrasto con l'opinione comune, che è spesso, anche se non necessariamente, quella che più si avvicina alla correttezza.


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:
*
Per piacere, amici, prendiamo atto che *gli esempi di cui al post #22 non c'entrano assolutamente nulla con il caso in questione* (come da chiarissima spiegazione di Necsus) ed *evitiamo di soffermarci ulteriormente a discuterne, nonché di portarne altri dello stesso tenore, creando solo confusione*.

Grazie.


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Capisco, SV. A mio avviso invece sarebbe (più) utile avere delle risposte a una domanda formulata correttamente, o quantomeno corredata da chi l'ha posta di un contesto che ne motivi la formulazione sintatticamente inusuale.



Beh, Necsus, come posso darti torto? Aspettiamo Starletta e le sue motivazioni in merito alla frase atipica. 

_Hai più amici maschi o femmine?_ Sicuramente è la frase che quasi noi tutti ci aspetteremmo. Non lo metto in dubbio. 

X Starletta   L'uso del verbo avere è normale nella lingua italiana, ma può non esserlo in altre lingue. La tua frase è una traduzione da un'altra lingua, per caso? Insomma, facci sapere qualcosa di più. 

S.V


----------



## frugnaglio

Io l'avrei formulata spontaneamente così: Hai più amici o amiche? Comunque non capisco cosa vediate di strano nella formulazione originale.


----------



## Sempervirens

frugnaglio said:


> Io l'avrei formulata spontaneamente così: Hai più amici o amiche? Comunque non capisco cosa vediate di strano nella formulazione originale.



Ciao, frunaglio! Abitando da tanti anni all'estero lì per lì non avevo fatto caso all'atipicità della domanda. Anche perché nella lingua del Paese dove vivo ora non si usa il verbo avere come si usa nell'italiano, così come l'hai usato tu nel tuo intervento.
 Ecco perché di rimando mi è sembrato normale rispondere senza badare troppo al resto: Perché sono abituato a pensare anche nell'altra lingua.
La frase è grammaticale, così a me pare, ma messa sotto forma di domanda come ci appare nella discussione ha poco di spontaneità per un Italiano qualsiasi. Non sei d'accordo? 

Senza ulteriori specificazioni dell'autrice della discussione sul perché di quel tipo di domanda a noi resta o da speculare fino alla fine dei tempi, o mettersi l'animo in pace. 

S.V


----------



## lorenzos

Necsus said:


> L'affermazione mi auguro possa valere per tutti.


Ovvio!
Nel merito degli esempi e delle citazioni giudicherà chi legge.


----------

